# Car window tinting



## woodstar31 (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can get my windows tinting for the car in the larnaca area or famagusta area thanks.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

woodstar31 said:


> Does anyone know where i can get my windows tinting for the car in the larnaca area or famagusta area thanks.


The law which came into force in January covering prohibiting obstructions on car windows, such as stickers and includes tax discs, also covers window tinting. It's unclear as to whether tinting is now prohibited or if a shade of tinting is still allowable. Get this checked out carefully before you have any work done.


----------



## woodstar31 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for that i will check this out


----------

